# Electric Ford Ute for sale



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi All

With regret I'm putting my electric ute on the market.

It's fully certified, but the flooded lead acid batteries have past the the point of no return and I'm balking at the propspect of re-powering with new bats.

The auction is at Trademe

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=561478306

Happy to take questions via Trademe if anyone's interested.

Jens


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

so how many km did you get out of the lead acid ?
i was looking at doing mine with lead but opted to pay the extra $$$$ for lithium
so why sell it ?


----------



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

evnz said:


> so how many km did you get out of the lead acid ?


Hi Evnz. I ran around tound for 2and a half year, only seldom venturing into the far suburbs. I think I only did two or three thousand kilometres.

In my view, lead-acid batteries represent false economy for today's EV-car conversion. You could re-power that ute with lead-acids for about $6,000. To do the same thing with lithium you are about doubling that cost.

The pay off with going to lithium is that the ute would be so much more useable. The acceleration would be better (mainly through better energy density and lesser battery weight), improved range and importantly greater use before the batteries degrade.

Lithium really wasn't a realistic prospect in 2007 when I was planning my conversion. Therefore I settled on a heavy conversion using a ute chasis and generous GVM to accomodate the battery weight while still being certifiable. Today, lithium as LiFePO4 is a very realistic proposal for a conversion. I would not go for lead-acid for my next conversion. There is a price premium, but it is quickly declining with Chinese production and the high kiwi dollar.

Short version, I think you'd be wise to consider lithium and research it throughly.


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

Jens Rekker said:


> In my view, lead-acid batteries represent false economy for today's EV-car conversion. You could re-power that ute with lead-acids for about $6,000. To do the same thing with lithium you are about doubling that cost.
> 
> The pay off with going to lithium is that the ute would be so much more useable. The acceleration would be better (mainly through better energy density and lesser battery weight), improved range and importantly greater use before the batteries degrade.


I got mine from christchurch $8500 at my home in invercargill (47x90ah winston lithiums)and if you look at the link my truck is just over 2000 kg before conversion
for me it was a hard time to make to choose but when i did the math 10 years and 150 kg or 2 years and 700 kg

by the way if you change the batteries in the ute you will need to get it recerterfied 
owen


----------



## Farcry (Jun 26, 2012)

you are not selling the lead acids with it, are they good for a solar plant?


----------

